# New baby chicks



## buckwheat (Apr 27, 2013)

Just got 2 Bar Rock & 2 Buff Orph To go with my 2 Golden Lace that are 2 month old When the new ones get big enough to go out to the pen will there b a fight Or will they get along Don' t won't no one to get hurt


----------



## jsummers (May 21, 2013)

buckwheat said:


> Just got 2 Bar Rock & 2 Buff Orph To go with my 2 Golden Lace that are 2 month old When the new ones get big enough to go out to the pen will there b a fight Or will they get along Don' t won't no one to get hurt


It depends on your flock. Some may be ok others may not. All u can do is try and wait and see if they wont be ok u should know by observation. Our hens are rather mean sometimes and have lost several babies in past. Now we have a "transition" coop.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just give them plenty of time to get used to the newbies being around. Fence them in a separate area but where the older ones can see the newbies. I also let mine roam the coop & run uninterrupted while the older chickens are outside. Gives them a chance to explore the future new digs and start getting their scent in there.


----------

